# Cal Mac Ferries



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Plan to tour Scotland May/June/July we have a pvc length 6.36mtr can anybody tell me if Cal Mac actually measure vans as there seems to be is quite a hike in fares once you go over 6mtr mark seems fare go >5 >6 then >8 seems a bit unfair to just creep over the 6 and be lumped in with much longer outfits, also how easy or otherwise is it to just turn up for a sailing and hope to get on don't like booking in advance do not always know where I would be on any given day.
Regards Richard


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't have to book in advance but if the boat is full you'll have to wait. There are some good deals on 'route tickets' which enable you to follow a planned route, you just book the first ticket and then can book as you go along if you wish to.
If your MH is over 6m then why not accept that and pay the correct fare. CalMac provide a good service and know what they need to charge in order to continue to provide that service.
When people travel using the Tunnel, a Motorhome fare allows for any length, vans at 5m pay the same as a 10m motorhome. That's just the way it is!
LLL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have been on loads and never seen them measure a van or my own van but then I have always been honest about my length (ooh er Matron!).


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

No idea about whether they check the length of your van? Though I did spot not so long ago that they'd changed some (but not all) the length restrictions on various different routes. ie you can find different length restrictions on different routes. Eg Some are 5m and some are 6m (we're 5.99m) - so it's worth checking carefully on all crossings.

When we travelled around the Outer Hebrides a couple of Easters ago, we just purchased single tickets as we went along, in order to give us absolute flexibility, which allowed us to make up our route as we went along.

Once you buy your first ticket you get logged-in to their system with all of your details, so you only need to give your name after that. It worked a treat for us and there was always absolutely loads of space on all the ferries even though it was holiday time. However, they may well be busier during July.

Usually, we'd turn up at a departure ramp on one of the islands (mostly un-manned) and just ring to check if there was room on the next ferry, reserved a space and check what time it was due. Job done - pay on the boat. Easy-peasy.

Found everybody from Cal-Mac exceptionally helpful and friendly. 

Have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

We didn't get checked when we went to Arran,very easy and well worth it .


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

swallow said:


> Plan to tour Scotland May/June/July we have a pvc length 6.36mtr can anybody tell me if Cal Mac actually measure vans as there seems to be is quite a hike in fares once you go over 6mtr mark seems fare go >5 >6 then >8 seems a bit unfair to just creep over the 6 and be lumped in with much longer outfits, also how easy or otherwise is it to just turn up for a sailing and hope to get on don't like booking in advance do not always know where I would be on any given day.
> Regards Richard


Regularly measured last year on different crossings despite crossing in the same passenger coach each time - perhaps they thought that it grown in the rain 

631 MTT


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Some CalMac staff can spot the difference between 5.9m and 6.1m at a 100 yards  Of course they don't measure everything, but if you are border line and trying to board 'on the cheap' you take your chances. Don't assume that you are more likely to get away with it when they are busy - that's the one time when they need to maximise space and revenue.
As for booking, it's probably not necessary in May and up to late June. After that you are into Scottish school holidays and you may have to miss a sailing (or two) before can get a crossing without a booking. At one stage in July last year, the Stornoway to Ullapool route was fully booked for three weeks ahead. Cancellations and No Shows might get you off the hook but it's not guaranteed.
HTH.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We were measured at Oban (8.25m MH and Smart on A frame) on the way to Mull a couple of years ago

Came out as just under 12m total.

I had booked as an 8.1 - 8.5m MH plus 3 - 3.5m Trailer - no probs.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*cal mac*

Hi lalala 
Thank you for your reply but you make it sound like I am trying it on which I am not, what I found not fare(pardon the pun) is just being over 6m being lumped into the 8m catergory if cal mac charged per mtr or part thereafter I feel that would be fairer.
Regards Richard


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: cal mac*



swallow said:


> Hi lalala
> Thank you for your reply but you make it sound like I am trying it on which I am not, what I found not fare(pardon the pun) is just being over 6m being lumped into the 8m catergory if cal mac charged per mtr or part thereafter I feel that would be fairer.
> Regards Richard


Didn't intend that at all Richard, and sorry if it sounded like it as I always try to be helpful and positive in all my posts. But I do stick by what I said, the fare structure is there for a reason and the ferry companies have worked out the space they have for different sized vehicles. If some-one books as a particular size then on some boats they will be allocated to a certain part of the boat, and if they are then too large for that then some-one else may not get on. This is certainly the case on Smyril Line to Iceland. 
We travel through the Tunnel and yes I feel somewhat 'put out' knowing our small van has paid the same as some of the very long ones we see. 
Hope you found the rest of my post to be helpful,
LLL


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Swallow
Tend to agree, particularly now that I have exchanged my 5.95m M/H for one that is 6.25m long.
Not that it matters much today when the largest island in the British Isles is cut off from the mainland for the second day in succession because our ferry has broken down (yet again!!).
Regards
munron


----------



## billyright (Jan 1, 2014)

We were measured at Oban too, I'm afrain I told a porky at booking,took a couple of feet of the van, the loaders spotted it straight away, my nose got longer and longer as I tried to wriggle my way out of my predicament


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

munron said:


> largest island in the British Isles is cut off from the mainland for the second day in succession


Shouldn't that be _second_ largest or is Lewis the "Mainland" now? and we are the ones cut off :wink:


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Shouldn't that be second largest or is Lewis the "Mainland" now? and we are the ones cut off


Yes, I guess you could say the "Mainland" is cut off from civilisation


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> > Shouldn't that be second largest or is Lewis the "Mainland" now? and we are the ones cut off
> 
> 
> Yes, I guess you could say the "Mainland" is cut off from civilisation


How did I guess that would be the answer........ :wink:

Remember "Fog in Channel, Continent cut off" ?

Wasn't that a quote from Nige?


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*cal mac*

Hi lalala
Thank you for your honest reply, guess I will have to bite the bullet on this one and pay what they ask and be selective as to where we go, we normally tour on the continent been 30+ yrs since we have been to Scotland so this will probably be our last, thanks again for your post.
Regards Richard


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I saw a bus being measured last year while waiting for a ferry on the Isle of Skye, although my van was never measured when I toured the Outer Hebrides.


----------



## Mullsy (Aug 10, 2013)

munron said:


> Some CalMac staff can spot the difference between 5.9m and 6.1m at a 100 yards  Of course they don't measure everything, but if you are border line and trying to board 'on the cheap' you take your chances. Don't assume that you are more likely to get away with it when they are busy - that's the one time when they need to maximise space and revenue.
> As for booking, it's probably not necessary in May and up to late June. After that you are into Scottish school holidays and you may have to miss a sailing (or two) before can get a crossing without a booking. At one stage in July last year, the Stornoway to Ullapool route was fully booked for three weeks ahead. Cancellations and No Shows might get you off the hook but it's not guaranteed.
> HTH.


Ha ha,they sure can.Listened to two of the crew discussing the length of mine (m/h that is!)as we passed and they got it spot on


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Serious answer :- 

We did 2 ferries last year and paid at the ramp, but do not remember being asked length.

Not serious answer (about size of islands) 

Surely the largest island in the British Isles(Geographically) is 'Great Britain' ( England, Scotland and Wales) and the second largest is 'Ireland'

If i am right, I am a pedant. If I am wrong - I am a failed pedant - and sorry :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spiritofherald said:


> I saw a bus being measured last year while waiting for a ferry on the Isle of Skye, although my van was never measured when I toured the Outer Hebrides.


If I were running a ferry company I would simply have an access lane marked with lines one metre apart.

Anyone looking as if they might be being "economical with their length" would be directed into the measuring lane for a quick check.

Simplez.


----------

